# Origin: Spieleliste weg



## Ap0ll0XT (4. Februar 2015)

Sooo da die Suchfunktion, Google und auch der EA-Support mir bei 3 Chatsessions nicht helfen konnte, würde ich mal gern hier nachfragen, ob hier jemand noch eine Idee hat. Meine Spielebibliothek bei Origin ist weg und weder die Supportseiten und deren Anleitungen bei Origin noch der Support oder Google haben da eine Lösung. Ich suche nun seit fast 2 Tagen nach einer Lösung und habe langsam eine Halsschlagader so dick wie ein Heizungsrohr.

Laut Support sind meine Spiele ok und sie können die Spiele auch sehen. Also mkuss es am rechner liegen. Weder die Lösung mit den Cacheordnern, noch der Clean Boot oder reinigen mit CCleaner haben geholfen. Auch mehrmaliges Neu-Installieren klappte nicht.

habe Windows 7 Pro 64 Bit. Der Rest steht in der Signatur.

Und ein Bild, wie meine Bibliothek aussieht ist im Anhang. Hilfe!


----------



## DOcean (4. Februar 2015)

Hast du einen Zweit Rechner zur Verfügung? zum Testen? oder ne 2. HDD wo du eben mal Windows + Origin raufmachen kannst...?

Der Acc name stimmt auch (nicht lachen das hab ich mal geschafft)?


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (4. Februar 2015)

DOcean schrieb:


> Der Acc name stimmt auch (nicht lachen das hab ich mal geschafft)?


Oh das war der Screenshot von meinem Nachbarn ^^ Der hat das gleiche Problem. Wir haben schon zusammen nach der Ursache gesucht und hatten uns die nach und nach per Skype zugeschickt ^^ 

Aber bei mir seht es auch so aus. Werde mal kurz den namen schwärzen. Der mag das sicherlich nicht, wenn ich das so in die Öffnetlichkeit trage ^^


----------



## spidermanx (4. Februar 2015)

Ich habe eine eventuelle Lösung : 

Ich habe auch Origin ,

Ich bin oben rechts auf mein Profilbild gegegangen und drauf geklickt , dann öffnet sich mein Profil wo man auch die Spiele sieht , da habe ich ein Spiel angeklickt und da kann man das Spiel ein- oder ausblenden , vielleicht ist das die Lösung . 

Lg


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (4. Februar 2015)

spidermanx schrieb:


> Ich habe eine eventuelle Lösung :
> 
> Ich habe auch Origin ,
> 
> ...


Das ist ja das kuriose daran. Da stehen keine Spiele


----------



## Ap0ll0XT (4. Februar 2015)

Ahhh jetzt gehts auf einmal. Unfassbar! Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Bot_mit_Ping (8. Februar 2015)

ach bei dir auch?. Bei mir fehlt auch BF3. (auch das einzige Spiel was ich habe bei Origin). Aber da ich es damals kostenlos bekommen hab und mir das Spiel eh nicht so gefällt hat es mich nicht interesiert.


----------

